# How to deregister kindle?



## mysterylover (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi, I am selling my K2 on ebay and I would like to know how to deregister it.


Thanks!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If you're selling your Kindle you should remove all the books first and the quickest way to do that is a reset to factory defaults - Menu --> Settings --> Menu --> Reset to factory defaults. This will remove everything from the Kindle except the stuff that came with it, like the dictionary and user guide. Some people say that also deregisters the Kindle but the twice I've done it that hasn't happened.

So, to deregister it yourself, go to Menu --> Settings and then the option to deregister should be first on the list.


----------



## mysterylover (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I want to be sure that the books are released back into my amazon archives. Resetting to factory defaults will free up my licenses?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I want to be sure that the books are released back into my amazon archives. Resetting to factory defaults will free up my licenses?


Yep! Because it removes all your books from the device. . . . .


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yep! Because it removes all your books from the device. . . . .


Thanks, Ann! I have the latest ss hack on my K2. Would you suggest removing it first?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ABSOLUTELY. . . .'cause the person getting it won't have a clue about hacks and it's not something Amazon will help them with.  If they want to add it later, they can figure out how. . . . .and the factory reset, interestingly enough, doesn't touch that at all.


----------

